# Forum > Comics > The Order of the Stick > Books International shipping rates - are these correct?

## Doomchicken

Was looking at ordering paper copies of the books for the first time, but I think there may be an issue with international shipping. Ookoodook international base shipping - for one paperback -  to the UK is $84, and even the cheapest option is $55.

Does anyone know if this is an website error, or due to recent postal strikes perhaps?

----------


## InvisibleBison

I can't say for certain, but I do recall people commenting on extremely high international shipping rates in previous discussions about OOTS books.

----------


## JustIgnoreMe

Its probably right, in the past Ive gone in together with like a dozen people to get copies of a book, to share the pain of shipping.

----------


## Vinyadan

> Was looking at ordering paper copies of the books for the first time, but I think there may be an issue with international shipping. Ookoodook international base shipping - for one paperback -  to the UK is $84, and even the cheapest option is $55.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is an website error, or due to recent postal strikes perhaps?


If you have a way to retrieve it or to get it sent to you, maybe you can try to have it shipped to Northern Ireland, shipping seems cheaper over there. Otherwise, it's a pity, because I see some really great sales being done on Oookdook.

In general, however, your best bet might be to search Amazon or ebay or Abebooks and see if they have the book(s) you want. If it's already in Europe, the shipping cost might be much lower, or even absent, depending on vendor conditions.

----------

